# Online Canadian dealers



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

What are the best online, used acoustic guitar dealers in Canada? I'm thinking 12th Fret, Folkway type shops that have a lot of used instruments for sale.

Thanks


----------



## JohnyO (May 31, 2009)

I've never been to any of these shops or dealt with them, so I don't know how good/bad any of these places are:

Capsule Music
Paul's boutique
Spaceman


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

12th fret is the nicest shop for acoustic guitars that i've been to - eveything is setup really nicely right off the wall - folkway is in second place....they can be a bit pricey and their shop setups for the stuff on the walls are not always to my taste, but also a great store with a lot of nice old guitars


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

If at all possible buy an acoustic in person. I'd never buy one blind online.

Electrics are a little more forgiving buying blind.

Just some friendly advice.


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Agree with you wholeheartedly Jeff; however, here in Newfoundland there is a limited selection of used guitars available. I'd like to save some cash associated with buying used, though I am aware of the riskes associated with it. I know the 12th fret has a return policy, though shipping would be my expense.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

From experience 12 fret are real good. I understand the sentiment of "try before you by" but -as some of us no all too well- sometimes that's rather difficult with certain guitars. 
Axe music has been pretty reliable for me so I should mention them. I would give a thumbs down to LA music. They're completely lost and not at all reliable from my experience (ordered a guitar and they told me the next day it was shipped, called back a week later and found out that they didn't even have the model in stock- demanded a refund). 
my 2 cents.


----------



## roadflix (Nov 4, 2008)

*Buying Online*

We're setting up an on-line shop which will be operational in late November. Our business model is a bit different than the traditional "bricks and mortar" retail store with an Internet site. We bypass the entire supply chain - importer, distributor, retailer - and consequently offer some pretty substantial savings to the end user. We think that offering a pretty sweet all-wood acoustic guitar at about half the price you'd pay in a store - coupled with a money-back (Try it for a week or two - you don't like it - return it for a full refund) is a solid argument in favour of on-line purchases.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

For what you're describing, folkway would be your best bet. There's very little especially in the used market for stores to keep tabs on absolutely everything in stock.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

roadflix said:


> We're setting up an on-line shop which will be operational in late November. Our business model is a bit different than the traditional "bricks and mortar" retail store with an Internet site. We bypass the entire supply chain - importer, distributor, retailer - and consequently offer some pretty substantial savings to the end user. We think that offering a pretty sweet all-wood acoustic guitar at about half the price you'd pay in a store - coupled with a money-back (Try it for a week or two - you don't like it - return it for a full refund) is a solid argument in favour of on-line purchases.


Just remember to have allot of lefty's in stock and you will have a dedicated customer:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> If at all possible buy an acoustic in person. I'd never buy one blind online.
> 
> Electrics are a little more forgiving buying blind.
> 
> Just some friendly advice.


Ditto.

The only exception for me would be buying a used guitar built by a luthier I know and trust, knowing I could (1) have anything done to it to make me happy with it, (2) use it as trade fodder, (3) get my money back on resale, if necessary. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As long as you know what you're buying, Kijiji.com


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I've bought a number of vintage guitars on line - site "unheard" and never been disappointed. However, you really are venturing into a risk-laden area and it does take some experience and knowledge. - often gained unpleasantly.


It is important to trust the vendor. buying from a vendor with a good reputation is critical and the internet has made due diligence much less difficult.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I've bought a number of vintage guitars on line - site "unheard" and never been disappointed. However, you really are venturing into a risk-laden area and it does take some experience and knowledge. - often gained unpleasantly.
> 
> 
> It is important to trust the vendor. buying from a vendor with a good reputation is critical and the internet has made due diligence much less difficult.


I agree. Ihave been selling and buying on the internet for years and never been burned.

But I always try to find the person behind the web site...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

just a few suggestions for online shopping...
12th Fret are an excellent shop and their employees know their stuff.
i have bought and sold a bunch of gear through them and never had a problem.
Kingston Guitar shop (coolguitars.ca) is also a great place to do business.
not as big a selection. but very friendly knowledgable folks.
Capsule music is also a great shop. and very fair.
i have heard very good things about Spaceman, but never dealt with them personally.

when in doubt...ask more questions!


----------

